# Pikes Peak RC FT July 23-25 - Need Live Gunners



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If you plan on attending the PPRC FT this July we will need help with live gunning (and possibly some marshalling)!

We are a very small club or should I say we have a very small group of active club members. For what ever reason PPRC FT ends up being very large almost to the point of insanity! Our club struggles with pulling off the FT.

We should have plenty of dead bird throwers (and yes for the full three days ;-) ). We can even have a cadet throwing the live flier, they just can't shoot.

The usual benifits will be provided....drinks and a lunch! If you sign up early to shoot (i..e. send me a PM/email/call) I will make sure you get a lunch even if you shoot a later shift.

Thanks,

Lainee

email: [email protected]
phone: 719-338-8573 (txt messages work, too)


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

Lainee,

I may have a partial solution for you...check your email.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

You know if I am there, I will always help you out any way I can.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> You know if I am there, I will always help you out any way I can.


So you coming?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I will be there and all you had to do was e-mail me. 
Now for that I need gunners at the women's the next week. Can I count on you and Dave?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sinner said:


> I need gunners at the women's the next week.


man I thought Colorado Women's Retriever club was more selective than that, they must be desperate for members to allow an old geezer like you into the sorority.......;-)


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

t is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt. Mark Twain 

I rest my case about you!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

sinner said:


> I will be there and all you had to do was e-mail me.
> Now for that I need gunners at the women's the next week. Can I count on you and Dave?


If we are there, yes. I will not bring my ATV this year however, just too much of a PITA, not to mention we have a travel trailer now.

And I would of sent an emial, but RTF reaches a community at large.

Thanks to all who have responded so far! 

Lainee


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Lainee I will be there and I am happy to help in any way needed!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sinner said:


> I rest my case about you!


touche', we'll settle that score at Pikes Peak, I'd come and help you at CO Women's but I am allergic to Walden...;-)


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> So you coming?


Casey hurt her foot training last night and vet said out for bedrest for at least a week, no training. I don't know if we will know if coming by closing of entries next Wednesday ........ this sucks  :-x


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Casey hurt her foot training last night and vet said out for bedrest for at least a week, no training. I don't know if we will know if coming by closing of entries next Wednesday ........ this sucks  :-x


So she is now one toe tapping?  Think it will slow her down any? I doubt it....she only has one speed...super sonic crazy fast....

Lainee


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I can shoot , but can't promise I will hit anything!
Be glad to help in any other way.
Sylvia


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Sylvia, there are plenty of ducks at Ed's to practice on.

Robby


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Just get Goettle. That cuts down on the gunners you need.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a good mind to go up there and ride some out.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

jollydog said:


> I can shoot , but can't promise I will hit anything!
> Be glad to help in any other way.
> Sylvia



Please, Please, Please can I shoot with Sylvia she is famous now you know.

I love to shoot with John G, he can hit 'em, but ya' got a let 'em ride for a while.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have 2 rooms reserved at the Little Tree Inn in Granby for the FT. They do not allow dogs, but none of the hotels in Granby do. If interested let me know and we can arrange to transfer the reservation into your name and credit card.

Also we will be raffling a 3 pole Butch Green holding blind as a fund raiser for the club. We haven't figured out the cost of the tickets yet, but it will be reasonable.

Lainee


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I got one of them, thank you Lainee


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark,

Not a problem! Got one more room left....anybody that wants it, let me know otherwise I'm cancelling it this weekend!

For all of those that have volunteered to shoot for us, I thank you in advanced....I'll be running aroung like a chicken with my head cut off so just in case I don't get to personally thank you....thank you! It's going to be a LONG weekend....

Lainee


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


What! No double poison bird in the qual?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


ever thought about judging from the field?....I have, it's a pretty good seat, I'd be happy to shoot one of the flyers with you...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


Pheasant fliers, right?

Draw is posted....see everyone next weekend.

And if you finish a stake (i.e JAM or better) you will be included in a drawing for a Bill Hillman DVD.....thanks to the Hillmans and George for making this happen. So good luck.

The drawing for the holding blind will be on Saturday - the winner of the Q will draw the lucky winner. Tickets will be $5 a piece or 5 for $20. It is a 3 pole Butch Green Holding blind. See George to buy tickets.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

One last note about camping. In the past we have charged for camping, but it was a PITA to collect money from everyone. This year the club is asking for a donation for camping, but I would recommend get the most bang for your buck and buy a raffle ticket or two for the holding blind


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


*From what I heard about the Tulsa Qual , he ain't kiddin! *
*Prolly run a blind up the middle before pick'n up the marks. ;-)*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> ever thought about judging from the field?....I have, it's a pretty good seat, I'd be happy to shoot one of the flyers with you...


We would have to shoot the flyer that wont be retired. Be hard to judge from the retired holding blind.


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Mike - I'm your marshall and I do not know how to do human CPR! Also, I was planning on running the test dog, but a quad, 2 live fliers w/1 retired, blind up the middle picked up after all birds down?! How is EdA's aim??


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Janice, I was thinking of the blind on the outside of the marks but I like your idea better. Thanks for the idea. Your test dog will be great. Im glad I got the A Team marshal.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Janice, I was thinking of the blind on the outside of the marks but I like your idea better. Thanks for the idea. Your test dog will be great. Im glad I got the A Team marshal.


 
You have an evil streak in you that runs deep and wide!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *From what I heard about the Tulsa Qual , he ain't kiddin! *
> *Prolly run a blind up the middle before pick'n up the marks. ;-)*


Wasn't much to it from what I heard. Of course, the lynch mob wasn't available to voice their opinion.

fp


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Im going to need two sets of gunners for the quad with 2 fliers in the Qual.


We need to talk... You're making it too easy.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

That being said, remember there are 2 judges for a reason and though this is a large Qual, we will be cognizant of the expected training and abilities of the dogs entered. I am sure Mike would agree.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

MoJo said:


> We need to talk... *You're making it too easy*.


I knew I could count on you to toughen it up for me. I hate to make it too easy.


----------

